# "I need to add to my order," Ugh!!!



## Dandy Lion (Mar 16, 2012)

I know I am not the only person that has this problem. You take a large order from a sports team, church, etc. You order the items and have everything ready to print, press or what not and then they come back and say they need to add to their order. I hate to turn away more business, but I figure shipping prices into my costs and when you come back and order one more shirt I don't want to pay 10 bucks to have it shipped! Oftentimes I can throw it in with another order, but not always.

I would like to have a form that clients can sign before I take their orders stating that any late orders are subject to additional shipping fees. Does anyone have a form like this that I can use? I don't want to leave a bad taste in my customers mouth's, but this is getting ridiculous and I always feel like the bad guy explaining the shipping situation for late orders.


----------



## outbreak (Jan 9, 2010)

I'd love to have something like this as well.


----------



## DonR (May 6, 2011)

I find customer always want to add a few shirts after the job has been printed and the screens have been reclaimed. Of course they want the same price as the main print run. Even after explaining why the few additional shirts will cost twice as much, they are never happy. I now try to inform customers when the initial order is placed that smaller orders for additional shirts will cost much more.


----------



## Dandy Lion (Mar 16, 2012)

That's what I do already. I would just like to have something that they could sign in advance....


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

I use plastisol transfers so when I get large orders, I just order more than what I actually need and go from there.


----------



## CelestialBean (Oct 15, 2012)

I don't think there is a perfect solution to this. It will always happen. Best I've got is to ad some wording to the initial receipt that states that any changes to the order will cost extra and delay production of the initial order. I hate discouraging business but its often more work than its worth.


----------



## ryanmontgomery (Mar 7, 2014)

Why not something like: Any extra units required must be ordered by [date here] to maintain current pricing structure. Orders placed after this date will be charged at [£price] per unit due to screen setup costs.


----------



## micleross (Mar 25, 2014)

*Depending on the order......I always try to buy one or two extra in each size that is being printed. If it happens I am covered.... if not then I inform them that I threw in a few for free. Plus it's good to be safe ..... never know if you happen to mess one up.... you will have a backup. Or add a few extra and if you dont need them.... print your shops logo on the extra tee. They get a free shirt and you get advertising *


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

So for screen printing you need to have a reorder policy and price list with a timeframe.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

It's a common misconception that we save the screens after we print a job, so if the customer needs more we just push a button on our press and it prints out some more shirts while we fold 'em up and collect the extra money.

I try to be proactive and explain to the customers that screens can be reused dozens of times and it would not make sense to keep screens for each job. Making new screens is easy and inexpensive, but setting up the press, especially for a multi color job is time consuming. It's much more efficient to print any extra shirts while the job is already set up.

So I strongly encourage them upfront to please please be sure all the orders are in before they turn in the final list. If time permits I even give them a couple of extra days past their self declared "deadline." This way they know beforehand that adding to the order after it is printed may be costly. (If I happen to still have the job set up and they want more I'll explain that fortunately in this case I can do them for the same price...)


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

Educate the customer and give them the policy upfront. If they have any doubts, they should order extra upfront, as it will be WAY cheaper.

I tell them the screen is like a digital memory card. They are expected to be re-used. Once it has been wiped clean you start the next job. But if you want to keep the images on a card, then you need to buy a new one for the camera for every picture, which is even more expensive


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah this is just Terms and Conditions. Add something simple to the bottom of each qoute/invoice that is signed off on.


----------



## JRuacho (Oct 5, 2012)

ryanmontgomery said:


> Why not something like: Any extra units required must be ordered by [date here] to maintain current pricing structure. Orders placed after this date will be charged at [£price] per unit due to screen setup costs.


That's a great idea.


----------



## terzdesign (Mar 8, 2010)

I always hated this issue as well.

I price each job as a new one therefore we never have screen fees or anything, nor does a client come back and feel they should get a better deal because we still have their stencils.

Basically, You need to educate your clients. If I so much as suspect that a client will want 'a few more' after the fact I tell them before I print that it would be a better idea for them to order 'a few more' _right now_, because 5 more 4 color print shirts will run them $30 a pop!


----------



## jeannekay (Mar 19, 2012)

I have this problem often. I do many parent shirts for sports teams and people who didn't want to order see the shirts being passed out or people wearing them and thing "Hey I want one too!" or we should have ordered for g-ma etc. I tell them that I will keep their screens for one week and after that it's only possible to reprint if they have an order of 10 items or more. For 10 more shirts I'll remake the screens but that rarely if ever happens. I do order 1 extra in each size in case I mess any up and that often allows for the few more I need to re-print. If they do want to add any I make them wait until I place another order before I order their extras so I'm not gouged on the shipping. Then again I now have a shop full of extra shirts that are my "in case" shirts. I never go see what I have when I'm placing a new order and end up with tons of shirts! LOL I like the idea of adding in one or two w/ my logo for some free advertising. I may order some plastisol transfers for that purpose so I don't have to leave a screen set up. Or I could just print up a bunch of my extra shirts that I have at this point and stick one in w/ each order.


----------

